# Weird Clownfish Swimming Behavior



## plasma19

My friend Just bought 2 Ocellaris Clowns from the LFS and they seem to be swimming in a weird way(Sideways and Along the glass)

I myself also have a pair i recently purchased but mine never behaved in this way.

Is this caused by their eqilibrium being screwed up from the ride to the store or is there something the matter with their swim bladder.

Below is a video We just posted, your feedback is greatly appreciated.

Plasma19:fish: 

Just Search "Ocellaris Clownfish Weird Behavior" By Rosseneri22FaNaTiC


----------



## plasma19

If you can't find it, here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKl9nSc1_k


----------



## Guest

Nothing looks wrong to me, other than that they are still under stress from being moved and haven't yet adapted to the new tank. I wouldn't worry about it, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to check the water parameters, just to make sure nothing is out of wack.


----------



## Fishfirst

look like new fish to the tank to me


----------



## hexi

It looks like you have a ton of flow in your tank. They could be trying to adjust to that. Just a thought.


----------



## kryptonjungle

Thats totally normal. Also might be confussed a little because I know mine use to(until i got it a mate) just sleep on its side like that at the top of the water. Also if they act weird might be because they might want to mate and the others dont besides that its totally normal


----------

